
Rural America’s most important TV network - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/magazine/31FOB-medium-t.html?ref=magazine
======
joezydeco
How can one do a whole article on RFD-TV and not mention Big Joe Polka Show
_even once_?

